# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصة يرددها الخطباء والوعاظ ليس لها سند صحيح

## رشيد الكيلاني

*عن وهب بن منبه قال: بنى جبار من  الجبابرة قصرا وشيده، فجاءت عجوز فقيرة فبنت إلى جانبه كوخا تاوي إليه،  فركب الجبار يوما وطاف حول القصر فرأى الكوخ، فقال: لمن هذا؟ فقيل: لامرأة  فقيرة تأوي اليه. فأمر به فهدم، فجاءت** العجوز فرأته مهدوما، فقالت :من هدمه؟ فقيل: الملك  رآه فهدمه. فرفعت العجوز رأسها الى السماء وقالت: يا رب اذا لم أكن أنا حاضرة فأين كنت أنت؟ قال: فأمر الله جبريل أن يقلب القصر على من فيه فقلبه.
هذه القصة منتشرة في المنتديات ويلقيها الخطباء والوعاظ وكانها حديث من صحيح البخاري ومسلم وخاصة ايام العيد وعندما يجلس امامهم صاحب مكانة مرموقة  او صاحب مركز وكانهم بذلك يتحدونه بدلا من نصحه وتحريك مكامن الخير وقمع نوازغ الشر فيه اقول القصة يبدو عليها خيوط الوهن من نواحي عدة :
1- من جهة سندها فهو الراوي وهب بن منبه وان صحت عنه فهل هي لشرع من قبلنا في ان الله يعاجل العقوبة كبني اسرائل حيث كانت تكتب العقوبة على الابواب في الصباح .
2- في انها تخدش العقيدة وفيها سوء الادب مع الله اين في كتاب الله او في الادعية الماثورة مثل تلك الالفاظ حينما قالت العجوز اين كنت انت ؟ وهل تعبدنا الله بكلام العجائز ام بكلام سيد المرسلين .
3- العقوبة الشديدة على العمل الصغير حيث خسف الله بل وارسل جبريل ليهدم قصرا فيه الحاشية والجنود من اجل امراة عجوز اين نجد ذلك في كتاب الله سبحانه تامل معي قصة قارون فقد ارسل الله اليه موسى وتلطف اليه بانواع الخطاب ودعاه الى الحق بوسائل الخطاب وبعد العناد والاصرار حق عليه العذاب .
4- الم يكن بوسع الملك بدلا من ان يهدم الكوخ ان يبني لها  بيتا صغيرا بعيدا عن القصر بعد ان ياخذ رضاها وبذا تنتهي المشكلة .
5- لماذا الصياح والزعيق من الخطباء والوعاظ على المنابر في قصة لم يتحققوا من ثبوتها هل خلت كتب السنن والاحاديث التي هي اكثر من 5000 حديث في شتى المواعظ والفضائل والقصص ولماذا اختيار ايام العيد والفرح خاصة في بلاد الشام والعراق وهل هذا الا من الجهل الواضح بدين الله .
6- انه ينافي سنة التغيير والتبديل فليس من المعقول ان يؤاخذ الله ملكا ويهدم قصره من اجل ظلم امراة واحدة عجوز والله يملي للظالم ويمده ويعطيه ويمهله حتى اذا اخذه لم يفلته ولو حصل ذلك لما بقي ملك على وجه الارض ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلهم ,,,,
*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> 5- لماذا الصياح والزعيق من الخطباء والوعاظ على المنابر في قصة لم يتحققوا من ثبوتها


هل هذه الكلمات من ادب طالب العلم؟!!

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

سامحك الله الم تفهم المقصود بعد..!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم لي ملاحظات على بعض كلامك 
اولا : انا لااعلم هل صحت القصة عن بني اسرائيل اولا؟؟
ثانيا : انت قلت :العقوبة الشديدة على العمل الصغير حيث خسف الله به 
اقول :قد نظن ان بعض العمل من الصغائر وهو من الكبائر واليك الدليل :

في الحديث الصحيح :
بينما رجل يجر إزاره من الخيلاء خسف به ، فهو يتجلجل في الأرض إلى يوم القيامة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3485
عن أنس بن مالك- إنكم لتعملون أعمالا ، هي أدق في أعينكم من الشعر ، إن كنا لنعدها على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الموبقات . قال أبو عبد الله : يعني بذلك المهلكات . 
- المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6492

----------


## المختاري

أخوتي الكرّام ..

لقد سجلت في هذا المنتدى لأتعلم منكم جميعاً بارك الله فيكم ..

سؤالي لماذا اختلفتم في الفروع ..

ونسيتم أن تحكموا على أصل الموضوع ..

بمعنى هل القصة حقيقية ولها سند صحيح أم لا ؟

أرجو الإفادة لأن ذلك يهمني ..

ودي واحترامي وتقديري للجميع ..

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اخي الغامدي وفقك الله قلت ذلك لبيان ما في رواية الاحاديث الموضوعة او  الضعيفة من اثر سئ على الفرد والامة ولست بدعا عن ائمة الحديث وفقهاء الامة  حيث تناولوا تلك القضية وذكروا من ضمن ذلك ترتيب العقوبة الشديدة على  العمل الصغير ولذلك شواهد ليس المقام سردها اما الحديث الذي اوردته اتمنى  الرجوع الى شراح الحديث كابن حجر في الفتح - ولايخفى عليك - فقد قيل ان من خسف به هو قارون فيكون تفسيرا وتوضيحا للاية 
حضرت غي يوم عيد ببغداد لاستمع خطبة لاحد وعاظ الصوفية فاورد تلك القصة فحول العيد الى ماتم وعزاء قلت اين انت من قصص القران والسنة وهو جوابي لاخي ماجد قصدت به نوعا من الخطباء والوعاظ لا وصفا للواعظ والخطيب عياذا من ذلك كيف والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلو صوته ويرفع من وتيرة نبرته كانه يحذر من قدوم جيش ..

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> أخوتي الكرّام ..
> 
> لقد سجلت في هذا المنتدى لأتعلم منكم جميعاً بارك الله فيكم ..
> 
> سؤالي لماذا اختلفتم في الفروع ..
> 
> ونسيتم أن تحكموا على أصل الموضوع ..
> 
> بمعنى هل القصة حقيقية ولها سند صحيح أم لا ؟
> ...


الفصة اوردها الذهبي في الكبائر ص107 مرسلة عن وهب بن منبه وهو ضعيف عند علماء الحديث وهو في المرتبة الاولى من المكثرين في الرواية عن اهل الكتاب ويليه قتادة وابن سيرين واقلهم مجاهد وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم اجمعين وروى القصة كذلك ابن حجر في الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر 
وهناك قص اخرى بهذا الصدد عن وهب بن منبه فيها (أن ابن ملك ركب في قومه  وهو شارب فصُرِع عن فرسه فدق عنقه ، فغضب أبوه الملك وحلف أن يقتل أهل تلك  القرية وطأً بالأفيال والخيل والرجال ، فتوجّه إليهم وسَقى الأفيال والخيل  والرجال الخمر فقال : طؤوهم بالأفيال فما أخطأت الأفيال فلتطأه الخيل وما  أخطأت الخيل فلْتطأه الرجال . فلما رأى ذلك أهل القرية خرجوا بأجمعهم  فعجُّوا إلى الله يدعونه ، فبينما هم كذلك إذْ نزل فارس من السماء فوقع  بينهم فنفرتْ الأفيال فعطفت على الخيل وعطفت الخيل على الرجال فقُتل هوَ  ومَن معه وطْأً بالأفيال والخيل }ذكرها ابو نعيم في الحلية جزء 4 ص66 والله اعلم *.*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كتاب "الكبائر" للإمام الذهبي حوْله دراسات وإشكالات.
وليست كل طبعاته مما يوثق بصحة نسبتها إلى الإمام.
وهناك تحقيقات متأخرة له تخلو من كثير من الواهيات...
[هذا ما أذكره الآن على عجالة]
والشكر للأخ الكيلاني على إتحافه لنا بالفوائد، والأخبار عن أهل العراق.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> كتاب "الكبائر" للإمام الذهبي حوْله دراسات وإشكالات.
> وليست كل طبعاته مما يوثق بصحة نسبتها إلى الإمام.
> وهناك تحقيقات متأخرة له تخلو من كثير من الواهيات...
> [هذا ما أذكره الآن على عجالة]
> والشكر للأخ الكيلاني على إتحافه لنا بالفوائد، والأخبار عن أهل العراق.


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا على التنبيه والتحقيقات التي اشرت اليها مثل تحقيق الشيخ مشهور ومحي الدين مستو والاعتماد كان على النسخة الثانية من المخطوط الخالية من القصص والاحاديث الواهية الموضوعة .
استدراك مهم :وهب خرج له البخاري حديثًا واحدًا عن أخيه، ووثقه العجلي وابن زرعة والنسائي، وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات.وقال عمرو بن علي القلاس . "كان ضعيفًا " وبالتالي فهو غير ضعيف عن اهل الحديث في رواية الاحاديث.
  اشكر من اسدى لي نصحا ومنهم الاخ العروي جزاه الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

القصة باطلة .

----------

